# Anyone heard of Birch Bark Sugar?



## alex lee (May 4, 2004)

I just had a request from a friend who is vegan and doesn't eat sugar to make a cake. She will eat stevia, and also mentioned something she called birch bark sugar that she had one time somewhere. It is a natural sweetener as far as I can understand, and she said she saw it in crystal form, like white sugar.

Does anyone know more about this or where I could get some? I'm located in Northern California.

Thanks so much!

Alex


----------



## amyo (Jul 11, 2004)

Birch Bark Sugar

The Ultimate Sweetner
Santa Barbara, CA.
800 843 6325

ultimatelife.com
So much better than Stevia...it has no bitter aftertaste.


----------

